# Questions about Cedarville, Messiah, and Waynesburg



## EKSB SDG (Feb 25, 2011)

My twelfth grade home-schooled daughter is looking at colleges. Of the four colleges that she is considering, I have questions about three of them. The three colleges are: Waynesburg and Messiah (both in Pennsylvania) and Cedarville (in Ohio).

Anyone in PB-land have any knowledge of the churches that are proximate to these three schools?

Also, if you have any information about the current doctrinal/confessional position of Cedarville, Messiah, or Waynesburg.


----------



## sdesocio (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 25, 2011)

I know some people that went to Messiah and claim that it is pretty liberal. I don't know if he still teaches there, but Tony Campolo used to teach there. A lot of social gospel and liberal politics and Christianity from what I've heard. 

Here's there statement of faith from the website: 


> Statements of Faith
> 
> The College affirms two statements of faith. The Confession of Faith expresses the faith orientation of the College in a nonsectarian manner that highlights the specific emphases of the Anabaptist, Pietistic and Wesleyan traditions of the Christian faith. It is included frequently in campus worship services. As the oldest and most widely used statement of Christian faith, the Apostles' Creed expresses the essential core of Christian commitment at the College. Trustees, administrators and College educators are expected to support the College Confession of Faith and affirm the Apostles' Creed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Feb 26, 2011)

Cedarville is one of the best Christian schools in the country (academically rigorous and profitable)


----------



## he beholds (Feb 26, 2011)

Geneva!!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 26, 2011)

Waynesburg, while affiliated with the PC(USA), is a pretty generic private college. Nothing really special there. I do know someone who goes there right now if you'd like to get in touch with them. 

If I was going undergrad right now and was purposefully seeking a "Christian" college I'd go to Grove City or Geneva.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 26, 2011)

OK, I didn't really answer your Q. I don't know much about those schools but basically this: Messiah is a very pretty campus and there were a lot of fun things for students to do, Waynesburg has been revamping it's reputation to be more "Christian" and Cedarville has too many man-made rules for my liking--I couldn't send my new-adult to a place where they told her what to wear, etc. (Though the very few people I know who went there were not turned off by this, as I would have been. One is actually an RP pastor and his wife, which I see is your denomination. I could ask them if they'd send their kids there if you'd like.)


----------



## Frosty (Feb 26, 2011)

As a recent Waynesburg graduate (2009), I can tell you a bit about the place.

They have made a well-publicized effort to get back to their Presbyterian roots, but I am not sure that they realize what this should mean. Theologically, the university is bankrupt. Lots of liberal, neo-orthodox, and emergent influence there. Campolo, Barth, Rob Bell are the norm. Do not think I heard the Gospel faithfully preached on campus in my four years there (unless you are talking about the Social Gospel).

Most, if not all, religion professors do not hold to Confessional positions. Some deny the necessity of a literal resurrection.

Sorry, don't want to sound bitter, but I just want you to be aware of the goings on at Waynesburg. Nice town, nice people, not Reformed, though.

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------

In addition, while I do not know what your daughter is looking for in a college as far as studies go, I would definitely second the Geneva & Grove City recommendations.

Lots of good churches in those areas, as well.


----------



## EKSB SDG (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks to all for the insights and information. I mentioned in my original question that there were four schools that my 12th grader is considering but I only named the three that I have questions about. That's because the fourth school is Geneva College. I have no concerns about Geneva -- the school, their statement of faith, their faithfulness to their statement of faith, or of their being SOLID churches near the school.

My oldest daughter is a junior at Geneva. We sent her there with very high expectations. Geneva did not meet our expectations -- they far SURPASSED our expectations. Actually though my oldest daughter has also far surpassed our expectations too.


----------



## dudley (Feb 26, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> Cedarville is one of the best Christian schools in the country (academically rigorous and profitable)



I agree with my brother Joseph.

Waynesburg University or college was founded in 1849 by the Cumberland Presbyterian Church, and is a member of the Council for Christian Colleges and Universities. Waynesburg University is located on a contemporary campus in the hills of southwestern Pennsylvania, with three adult centers located in the Pittsburgh regions of South Pointe, North Hills and Monroeville.

It is still a Christian College but I am not sure if it is still strongly Reformed.

The Council for Christian Colleges and Universities (CCCU) is an organization designed to help primarily Protestant and evangelical Christian institutions of higher education cooperate and communicate with one another. 

I know the local Baptist church has two former Cedarville students and graduates. One young man was a Baptist and finished college still a baptist and Reformed Protestant. The other young man was his roommate form the same town. He was a Roman catholic until he finished his second semester at Cedarville. Cedarville is Baptist Reformed , the former young catholic man became a baptist but since has become a Presbyterian. He converted to the Reformed Faith as a result of his exposure to the Christ centered Reformed Faith on campus. Cedarville University is an accredited, Christ-centered, Baptist university of arts, sciences, professional, and graduate programs. Cedarville is located in southwestern Ohio on a beautiful 400-acre campus. 
Cedarville is Christ-Centered
Our faith is not a label or a surface treatment, it is our lifeblood and permeates all aspects of the university, its programs and its people. Missions and ministry are integrated into every facet of the Cedarville experience.
Unwavering commitment to the inerrancy and authority of Scripture 
Creationist approach to scientific research and study 
Required Bible minor a part of all academic programs 
Daily chapels with relevant biblical teaching and authentic praise 
Discipleship groups that provide opportunities for Bible study, mentoring, accountability, prayer, and open discussion 
Missions and study abroad opportunities that reach nearly every corner of the world


----------

